# FS - Turkey Hunting Calls & Decoys



## posigian (Oct 31, 2000)

Im not going to hunt turkey anymore because I have so little time and too many hobbies. So I have the following items for sale as a package deal. Everything is in great shape well cared for over the last three years.

2 Flambeau turkey decoys (1 Tom, 1 Hen)

H.S. Strut Field Champion box call w/extra chalk (Sounds both Tom & Hen)

H.S. Strut Grand National double slate over glass call (w/plastic striker & cleaning pad)

H.S. Strut Crow call (single reed)

Primos Hoot Flute mod 314 Owl call

Primos Power Slate call with wooden striker (New in the package)

Asking $50 plus shipping. This would be a great deal for someone starting out because it offers most of what you need at a GREAT price 


------------------
Posigian
I AM THE NRA


----------



## Jesse Schwoerer (Jan 14, 2018)

posigian said:


> Im not going to hunt turkey anymore because I have so little time and too many hobbies. So I have the following items for sale as a package deal. Everything is in great shape well cared for over the last three years.
> 
> 2 Flambeau turkey decoys (1 Tom, 1 Hen)
> 
> ...


Do you have the h.s. strut grand champion double slate over glass?


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

Jesse Schwoerer said:


> Do you have the h.s. strut grand champion double slate over glass?


Original post was from 2001.

L & O


----------



## Jesse Schwoerer (Jan 14, 2018)

I know. Im just desperate to find one


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

Liver and Onions said:


> Original post was from 2001.


Oh, heck, I didn't notice this. Thanks for the heads-up, L & O.........


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

itchn2fish said:


> Oh, heck, I didn't notice this. Thanks for the heads-up, L & O.........


Hey, it didn' t say " sold" anywhere......l.o.l..


----------



## gobblergetter (Dec 2, 2010)

I have one you’re more than welcome to have. Send address and I’ll mail it to you


----------

